# BUG REPORT: PVR List Sort Choice not Saved



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

If you change the order in the PVR listing from "By Date" to "By Title" (wording may not be exact), this setting is not saved. On my 501, the sorting choice was always saved.

Flash Version F051
Boot Version 120B 
SW Version L142HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good catch - I hadn't noticed that one!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This persists on L145; not a huge issue, but a minor annoyance, and one that should be a relatively easy fix.


----------

